# Demo Days in the Park



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Next Tuesday (September 11) the Clinton Valley Chapter of Trout Unlimited will be hosting the first annual Demo Days event in the Rochester Municipal Park. The event will run from 6:00PM until 8:00PM.

The following vendors will have either products to demo, demostrations on fly tying or discount flyers for attendees to collect:

Bass Pro Shops White River Fly Shop, Orvis of Royal Oak, Schultz Outfitters, Colton Bay Outfitters, Mystic Outdoors, Ross Reels, Scientific Angler, Willow Classic Reels, Great Lakes Fly, Performance Flies, and Stealthcraft Boats

Michigan's own Alan Cayn will also be performing some of his original fly fishing folk music. You may know him as he was the guy that performed the theme song for the old Mort & Eff episodes of Michigan Out of Doors.

This will also be a great time to talk to some local Paint Creek anglers about the techniques they use while fishing the creek.

Should be a fun event and I look forward to hopefully meeting some of you guys there.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## FishonRon (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome. Saw this in Terry Drinkwine's column too. Looking forward to it!


----------



## dsmith1427 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing... I hope to stop by after work.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear some of your heard of this before I posted it. This shows that some people actually still read the paper. :lol:

If you guys make it out, stop by and say hi. I'll be the guy in the blue "One TU" ball cap. It will be cool to meet some of you guys.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Just an FYI... Two more vendors added to Demo Days. Scott Rods and Brookhaven Lake will be there.

Also, the Clinton Valley Chapter of Trout Unlimited will be selling raffle tickets for their fall kayak raffle. All money earned from this raffle will go to helping the City of Auburn Hills stock additional fish into the Clinton River next spring. The additional stocking will be moved downstream from the normal stocking in hopes of spreading out the fishery and allowing local anglers more opportunities for some good Southeast Michigan trout fishing.


----------

